# Taking IPO 1 & 2 at same trial?



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it allowed and if so has anyone done/seen it

Edit: I mean same dog and handler.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know you can do a BH and a 1 on different days, assuming there are enough available slots. Not sure about 1 and 2.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Frank???

My understanding is that there has to be two weeks in between the 1 and 2 and 2 and 3.

BH and 1 can be done at same trial, different days.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm, I found this sentence in the FCI Regulations 2012

"A handler (HF) may only participate in one trial a day. A dog handler (HF) may only show maximum 2
dogs at a given trial. A dog may only achieve one title at a trial.
Exception: BH/VT and IPO level 1 or FH 1."


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

BH is not a title. IPO is.

Yes, 2 dogs in a trial; husband does it a lot.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> BH is not a title. IPO is.
> 
> Yes, 2 dogs in a trial; husband does it a lot.


Thanks, though I'm specifically asking if the same dog can trial IPO1 and 2 in the same trial (assuming the trial is a 3 day trial).


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

pfitzpa1 said:


> Thanks, though I'm specifically asking if the same dog can trial IPO1 and 2 in the same trial (assuming the trial is a 3 day trial).


Oops, sorry, didn't realize it was you that posted the 2 week info above.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

My understanding is it cannot be the same trial.


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

If you look in the new IPO rule book from UScA on page 13 it states that the dog can only be entered in 1 IPO examination per trial. 

There used to be a waiting period of 2 weeks. But that was done away with a while ago. 

Since a BH isn't an IPO/SCH title you can do a BH and you IPO1 at the same trial.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

ramgsd said:


> If you look in the new IPO rule book from UScA on page 13 it states that the dog can only be entered in 1 IPO examination per trial.
> 
> There used to be a waiting period of 2 weeks. But that was done away with a while ago.
> 
> Since a BH isn't an IPO/SCH title you can do a BH and you IPO1 at the same trial.


 
Correct, one title per trial. There is no waiting period between titles but can not be done at same event. Someone could do a IPO1 on saturday and then IPO2 on Sunday at a different event/trial. 

BH is not a "title" so a BH and IPO1 can be done on same event/trial but not on same day.



Frank


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------

